# Software Version L4.06 for ViP 622 DVR



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what this new release that is scheduled for Thursday 7/12/07 will be for?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wild guess, but last update for 211 purportedly fixed OTA reception problems and installed the new signal quality metering system. It might be similar.

OR IT COULD BE EXTERNAL HD SUPPORT - nevermind!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Wild guess, but last update for 211 purportedly fixed OTA reception problems and installed the new signal quality metering system. It might be similar.
> 
> OR IT COULD BE EXTERNAL HD SUPPORT - nevermind!


Not that I'm expecting it either, but we're really going to need the external HD support when they start broadcasting all those new HD channels - most of what we watch now is HD and the only SD stuff has been off of the various Discovery channels and the History channel. For us, that means that almost everything (except our old movies off of TCM) we record will be in HD and the DVR will fill up quickly!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope.. we usually get the release notes after a release happens. Anything prior is purely speculation.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

My question is how if there are no release notes does anyone know there is a future release?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There used to be a place on the Dish TechPortal that contain heads up for downloads. Still might be there, but I can't find it. I really don't pay attention to it personally because it has been unreliable in the past.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> My question is how if there are no release notes does anyone know there is a future release?


http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml

Effective Thursday, July 12th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L4.06 for the ViP 622 DVR receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L4.05 and L4.06 will be the valid software version for the ViP 622 DVR.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Has anyone received 4.06? I seems like it never actually spooled.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Eagles said:


> Has anyone received 4.06? I seems like it never actually spooled.


I have 4.06 this morning. It has the new (lower) signal strength meter. I haven't 
taken time to check around but as of now haven't found anything else that is different.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, L4.06 received overnight. It's working fine so far and have not noticed anything new. But, I have not searched all the menus yet.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've got it, too.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Not yet for me. So the signal scale is now to 100? So, my 48 on the old scale is going to be a 38 on the new scale. Yikes!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like it is in the wild now. Usual Sticky is up for discussion. Going to close this thread to avoid confusion.

Please post your Bug and Experience discussions here. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91758


----------

